# Adoption et Protection animale > Co-voiturage > Propositions >  Covoiturage 30 à 50 km autour d'Agen

## Caïthlyn

Je propose un covoiturage pour chiens et chats 30 à 50 km autour d'Agen (Lot-et-Garonne, Tarn-et-Garonne, Gers). 

Je demande à ce que les chiens portent un harnais (j'ai une ceinture de sécurité adaptable pour que le chien ne passe pas devant, pas pratique avec un collier). Les chats devront être placés dans une cage de transport. 

Pour toute demande, veuillez me contacter par mail à theronelsa@gmail.com.

----------

